# Help and advice needed for a LIGHT surf rod, 9 foot length, to handle 6-8 lb test



## Crappydog (Mar 15, 2011)

I will be in Myrtle Beach soon and am looking for a light action surf rod. I would like it to be 8 to 9 feet long and able to handle 6-10 lb test (surf perch, etc). One of my thoughts was to take a 6 to 8 wt fly rod blank and turn it into a spinning rod. Has anyone tried this? I am thinking I could get a 4 pc blank and it would make a great travel rod for my jaunts to the beaches. 
or
Does anyone know of a manufacturer who would make such a rod? Thank you!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

What are you trying to cast with it? that will help pick the blank more correctly, specifically lure weights


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Look at some of the steelhead blanks but like Tacapayne said really need some more info.


----------

